# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Pla pirate

## DJNOS1978

image.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpg
Pla 3 hours 50 microns

----------

